# Technique



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Testing, Testing, This is a Test.:laughing:

I give Up.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think that you guys need your own thread......lol


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Ahh ha, so this is what brought it on.:laughing:


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm self taught except for a few little "tricks" for making life real easy on a tractor backhoe. The reason for that is because my boss made me do things that the other backhoe guys on other crews weren't doing, tolerancing, graveling over sub-grade. Just goofy stuff you wouldn't normally see a backhoe doing. I don't really pay attention to cycles, it'll just drive you nuts doing something like that all day. My main thing is to be smooth. If you try to just be fast and flail dirt around aimlessly.....you've become reckless and need to exit the machine. Fast isn't always best. A lot of guys around here are obsessed with being a "fast" operator. It's sad because their "technique" is horrible because of it. They're herky jerky with the rigs they run, They break stuff on the machine because they aren't being careful, The trucks they load sometimes get their sideboards smashed. Thats not operating, my kid can do that. There is a time for quickness and a time to slow it down. I dig around utilities at times. I don't hit em.....The guys who claim how fast they are..always hit em.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

^ That is true. The so called "fast" operators are also the ones that slam, bang and jerk. The hydraulic system is very expensive and one of the worst things you can do is jerk the controls. You have to be smooth with the controls to take it easy on the pumps.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

denick said:


> Joe since I took on the mod. job I just sit here all night waiting for you to do something wrong.


HA, funny stuff. :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

jmic said:


> :laughing: :laughing: Listen, when you get your check at the end of the month It'll all seem worth it.


HAHA even funnier stuff. :laughing: :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> ......the ones that slam, bang and jerk [are the worst]. The hydraulic system is very expensive and one of the worst things you can do is jerk the controls. You have to be smooth...


Advice for the ages.


----------

